# Psychologist tells me I use all 8 functions: anamoly



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

A psychologist and I have been seeing each other for almost 8 years. We have diagnosed me with nothing but have come to the realization that I must and need to use all 8 functions every day equally.


----------



## skyrimorchestra (Jul 23, 2014)

Nnnnoooo they didn't.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

OberonHuxley said:


> A psychologist and I have been seeing each other for almost 8 years. We have diagnosed me with nothing but have come to the realization that I must and need to use all 8 functions every day equally.


I think we do, we just tend to use our preferred ones more often. Our preferred functions are our "default" functions. The rest we can learn to use but they may not ever be as strong, or useful, as our preferred ones are.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Everyone uses all eight functions, we all just have a preference for either (Just an example) Ti or Te. Some people prefer Ti, others prefer Te. When I say "prefer" I mean the ones they naturally and instinctively use. Not "Well I'm actually a Te user, but I like Ti better. Sounds more cool. So I'm going to say I'm a Ti user." Believe it or not, people do that!


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

No doubt!


----------



## solarei (Jun 1, 2014)

What kind of psychologist used the mbti to assess you? (Just curious)


Sent from my Encore using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

What is this thread even


----------



## Vegetables (Jun 22, 2014)

OberonHuxley said:


> A psychologist and I have been seeing each other for almost 8 years. We have diagnosed me with nothing but have come to the realization that I must and need to use all 8 functions every day equally.


They need to have their license revoked. 

MBTI is not something studied for more than week in a university, usually it consist of one class though in which a self assessment questionnaire is taken on the internet. Diagnoses of temperament is not studied at all in university. To be making inaccurate claims on the basis of 2 hour class they took is unprofessional and harmful in any psychological sense. 

Anyone can develop learned behaviors that appear to be of a certain temperament they do not affect cognitive functions. The ability to see through learned behaviors is necessary when a "professional" is making such claims.

The MBTI experts I know didn't major in psychology or psychiatry. It's a life long passion they learned from living.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Vegetables said:


> They need to have their license revoked.
> 
> MBTI is not something studied for more than week in a university, usually it consist of one class though in which a self assessment questionnaire is taken on the internet. Diagnoses of temperament is not studied at all in university. To be making inaccurate claims on the basis of 2 hour class they took is unprofessional and harmful in any psychological sense.
> 
> ...


Funny enough two of my college friends who are really into MBTI majored in engineering.


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

Does this mean you are the Divergent, the chosen one or the new Avatar?


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

"You are INFJ... and ENTP... AND ISTJ."

"But what does it mean?"

".... Run."


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

He basically said the mbti wasn't necessarily a true paradigm but a useful hieristic for understanding Jung. He is a jungian so he doesn't ascribe to mbti but does heavily rely on the theory of cognitive functions.

Bravo, bravo responses...


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

OberonHuxley said:


> He basically said the mbti wasn't necessarily a true paradigm but a useful hieristic for understanding Jung. He is a jungian so he doesn't ascribe to mbti but does heavily rely on the theory of cognitive functions.
> 
> Bravo, bravo responses...


Doesn't Jung himself suggest we have preferences?
An undifferentiated person uses all cognitive functions equally and _indiscriminately_.

The more differentiated you become, the more you start to narrow your lens. He seemed to take whole letters into consideration and dwindled when you get lower. For example, someone strong in Intuition is both Ne and Ni (even though they may fit the archetype of one or the other better). However they may be poor in Sensing and therefore generally stick with either Si or Se as a tool for navigating that area. 

Can you explain us your therapist's theory of understanding cognitive functions a little better? Seems shallow from the surface.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

charlie.elliot said:


> What is this thread even


It is so. much. sarcasm. Wrapped in some random sincerity. Cloaked in miscommunication. Draped in confusion.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

I can't believe no one has noticed that he said he went to a psychologist for 8 years and they didn't diagnose him with anything.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

Schweeeeks said:


> Doesn't Jung himself suggest we have preferences?
> An undifferentiated person uses all cognitive functions equally and _indiscriminately_.
> 
> The more differentiated you become, the more you start to narrow your lens. He seemed to take whole letters into consideration and dwindled when you get lower. For example, someone strong in Intuition is both Ne and Ni (even though they may fit the archetype of one or the other better). However they may be poor in Sensing and therefore generally stick with either Si or Se as a tool for navigating that area.
> ...



No...according to the Jungian therapist, and what I've read in reading all of Jung's works throught he course of my therapy, Jung left it open for the structure of the psyche to be different but still yet maintain a fourfold nature...with certain rules that he said could be changed of course.

For example, when Jung was around there were certain things he may have added such as the use of a fractalized form instead of a discrete structure.

I don't care to get into this because I want to publish the details of this theory on my own one day since it is the fruit of my labor...I will chose when to share it.


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

I like how the first thought that comes to my mind, as an engineer, is how unlikely it would seem for the use of all 8 cognitive processes to be exactly equal, if they are somehow physical quantities that can be measured. Is this some fundamental law of the human brain? Is there some "conservation of mental energy", the First Law of Neural Thermodynamics? It's all quite humorous to me.

The cognitive functions are a model developed to understand why certain patterns of personality seem to appear consistently in people. Thus, I'd think a statement along the lines of "Actually this has no value whatsoever because one must hold each of these vital processes to an equal degree" should be more based on a total rejection of the basic principles than an acceptance of the principles in order to refute their usefulness. Just seems really odd and backwards to me.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

tangosthenes said:


> I can't believe no one has noticed that he said he went to a psychologist for 8 years and they didn't diagnose him with anything.


Unfortunately you've never read that perhaps diagnosing may make the condition worse? If not then perhaps you shouldn't comment as if you know everything.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

RoSoDude said:


> I like how the first thought that comes to my mind, as an engineer, is how unlikely it would seem for the use of all 8 cognitive processes to be exactly equal, if they are somehow physical quantities that can be measured. Is this some fundamental law of the human brain? Is there some "conservation of mental energy", the First Law of Neural Thermodynamics? It's all quite humorous to me.
> 
> The cognitive functions are a model developed to understand why certain patterns of personality seem to appear consistently in people. Thus, I'd think a statement along the lines of "Actually this has no value whatsoever because one must hold each of these vital processes to an equal degree" should be more based on a total rejection of the basic principles than an acceptance of the principles in order to refute their usefulness. Just seems really odd and backwards to me.


The irony of your post is that you criticize yourself by criticizing your own ideas, and project on to me your own skinflint ideas of economy. You make fun of the possibility that we could possibly use our 8 functions equally or what may be true for me is not true for you, yet in the same vein you maintain that we maintain some status quo in general that involves some relationship at all.

It's as if you are saying that Justin Bieber is a tool and then asking Mayweahter to be his bag boy.

You must be a Civil Engineer.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

CourtneyJD said:


> It is so. much. sarcasm. Wrapped in some random sincerity. Cloaked in miscommunication. Draped in confusion.


Ah yes...looks like the proverbial "mind reading" and "psychic medium" trolls are out tonight. Guess when the season for True Blood ended and they ran out of Twilight sequels to read and seized their strange and queer escapades to 50 shades of Grey on the New York Subway, they decided to come here and troll my thread.

If you think you can sense sincerity on a message board to the degree which you implicitly allude to in your post you are either trolling or the daughter of no one.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

That's about it...done responding to round one of Troll Fest.

Now back to the point.

Jung alluded to the possibility that the four elements (8 if you negate for extrovert and introvert) could be assembled in numerous ways.

For example, Leonardo Davinci probably used more than four functions with great ease. It is thought from studying polymaths that they have access to deeper degrees of the functions....this would of course say that mbti is quite wrong, but it wouldn't necessarily make it obsolete or useless.

As one of the trolls, suprisingly, pointed out...mbti is a hieristic for understanding...it exists in a metaspace but has not discrete biological correlations.

This doesn't necessarily mean however, that they don't exist...for example...A tornado exists in a metaspace as a discrete structure, but literally it is a the sum parts of a vortex of forces.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

@OberonHuxley —

This is from Psychological Types:



Jung said:


> There are individuals whose thinking and feeling are on the same level, both being of equal motive power for consciousness. But in these cases there is also no question of a differentiated type but merely of relatively undeveloped thinking and feeling. The uniformly conscious or uniformly unconscious state of the functions is, therefore, the mark of a primitive mentality.


Buuut, on the other hand, Jung later said that more people were essentially in the middle on E/I — which arguably means they lacked a differentiated dominant function — than were significantly introverted or extraverted, and Jung referred to those ambiverts as the "normal man."

You say your therapist is "a Jungian" who "heavily relies on the theory of cognitive functions." Is it his view that your equality-of-functions condition is relatively normal/common, or has he suggested that you're somewhat unusual in that respect?

Would you say he views your mentality as "primitive" to some degree because you haven't developed/differentiated one or more of your functions at the inevitable expense of their opposites in the way Jung described (for people with "types"), or would you say he sees your condition more in positive terms ("balanced" or whatever)?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Vegetables said:


> They need to have their license revoked.
> 
> MBTI is not something studied for more than week in a university, usually it consist of one class though in which a self assessment questionnaire is taken on the internet. Diagnoses of temperament is not studied at all in university. To be making inaccurate claims on the basis of 2 hour class they took is unprofessional and harmful in any psychological sense.
> 
> ...


Yeap. 100% agree as someone with a BA in psychology.

It took me about 4 years to actually dig through myself & figure out my actual type, preferences, to get to know the part of me that I hide from myself. I had to do self development that continues to this day & till the day I die. For the first 3 years I was mistyping.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> Yeap. 100% agree as someone with a BA in psychology.


No offense but I'll take the PHD's, who's published numerous books and has over forty years of experience analyzing people in a major urban area, words over yours...You won't mind if I do will you?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

OberonHuxley said:


> No offense but I'll take the PHD's, who's published numerous books and has over forty years of experience analyzing people in a major urban area, words over yours...You won't mind if I do will you?


You can, its not set in stone. I merely said that among psychologists it is considered ridiculous, it doesn't mean its wrong or has no value. I use it & learned it. It has been very useful in understanding myself once I actually figured out how I function & yeah imo we use all 8 functions. Its impossible not to.

I suggest reading Jung & learning about Socionics as well & Dario Nardi's research.

*Whatever you do, do not rely on the self report test's results.*


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

reckful said:


> @_OberonHuxley_ —
> 
> This is from Psychological Types:
> 
> ...


I will answer this tomorrow if I may...I am about to pass out. I answered it once but my post never made it through and I didn't save it....


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

reckful said:


> @_OberonHuxley_ —
> 
> This is from Psychological Types:
> 
> ...


I was just about to go to bed and I thought of a way I could explain it to you, being that it is quite difficult to summarize 8 years of analysis in a few paragraphs.

We basically learned from analysis that I have similar dream patterns to someone with several personalities however I am not split. The reason for this is because of my daily chores, tasks, and duties. These basic duties - work, life, etc...require me to use certain cognitive functions. But whenever I use them, I could work all day, until I'm dripping in sweat, I still cannot sleep. I usually am up for two days unless I also use my other functions equally.

Furthemore, if I do sleep, somehow, which usually can happen if I run 5-10 miles twice a day, I have an array of dream motif's which is indicative of several people dreaming. In other words the gamut of dreams that I have in a year is so varied as to surpass the number, length, and various symbols and details of two or three dreamers.

This is based on his experience and also some experiments and self-analytical things we put myself through and I'm sure I'm not even saying it entirely right.

But to make a long story short...my personality has an extra dimension which is not indicative of most people...most people do not have that added dimension, furthermore it may not be only a single dimension but a few.

Also we noticed that I began developing a tertiary and inferior function way beyond my age. I have been called an old soul, true, but when he said this and I learned years later what it meant I wondered if perhaps I had an aging or dying brain.

In truth....I am actually sprouting cognitive functions in a fractilized way and developing each one to a relatively equally differentiated level.

For example, at 19 I would be saying things about my internal experience that people would not normally speak of until 40 or 50. I don't mean introverted...I mean internal subjective experience.

For example, when asked if I was searching for a soule mate, I said yes, but not the kind that I project on to...this was before I read Jung...I just knew what projecting was for a definition online that I read when I was 12....

I simply kind of could feel out mind space, yet I was a Jock/Nerd...I'm not trying to brag here, I'm not anything special, they only real special thing about me is that I am an above average polymath, not necessarily any sort of genius, who has really intense dreams every single night that are vastly different every night and sometimes they are precognitive in nature although I don't believe in psychic powers....I simply know that what happens beyond the higgs field involves anomolies in time, and since we are inmesshed upon the higgs, we too experience these synchronicities...

anyways...thanks for your reply.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

OberonHuxley said:


> I will answer this tomorrow if I may...I am about to pass out. I answered it once but my post never made it through and I didn't save it....


That's so shitty when that happens! I know the feeling man..

I gotta ask why are you seeing the psychologist who is yet to diagnose you with something? 
You don't need to answer if you don't want to btw..
Also I think we do use each of the 8 functions at one point in our lives, we just don't use them equally everyday...
If we used all 8 then Jung is wrong/you are divergent..


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

OberonHuxley said:


> Ah yes...looks like the proverbial "mind reading" and "psychic medium" trolls are out tonight. Guess when the season for True Blood ended and they ran out of Twilight sequels to read and seized their strange and queer escapades to 50 shades of Grey on the New York Subway, they decided to come here and troll my thread.
> 
> If you think you can sense sincerity on a message board to the degree which you implicitly allude to in your post you are either trolling or the daughter of no one.


Wow...are you implying that you think I'm trolling? I was pointing out that a lot of people were trolling so that people could see that not everyone was being serious. I just love when people assume bullshit about someone they don't know based on one comment that they misinterpreted.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Depends on the model. Some models allow 8 functions, some models don't.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

You sound like an Ni user to me. I'm not seeing all of the functions coming out in your examples. Also, to echo the question several other people have asked, what kind of psychologist uses MBTI as a serious form of assessment? 



OberonHuxley said:


> For example, at 19 I would be saying things about my internal experience that people would not normally speak of until 40 or 50. I don't mean introverted...I mean internal subjective experience.
> 
> For example, when asked if I was searching for a soule mate, I said yes, but not the kind that I project on to...this was before I read Jung...I just knew what projecting was for a definition online that I read when I was 12....
> 
> I simply kind of could feel out mind space, yet I was a Jock/Nerd...I'm not trying to brag here, I'm not anything special, they only real special thing about me is that I am an above average polymath, not necessarily any sort of genius, who has really intense dreams every single night that are vastly different every night and sometimes they are precognitive in nature although I don't believe in psychic powers....I simply know that what happens beyond the higgs field involves anomolies in time, and since we are inmesshed upon the higgs, we too experience these synchronicities...


These aren't very solid concrete examples. It sounds like you're saying "I said smart things when I was young and I have intense dreams now; I use all the functions." I'm sure that's not what you mean. Can you extrapolate a little bit more for us?


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

OberonHuxley said:


> The irony of your post is that you criticize yourself by criticizing your own ideas, and project on to me your own skinflint ideas of economy. You make fun of the possibility that we could possibly use our 8 functions equally or what may be true for me is not true for you, yet in the same vein you maintain that we maintain some status quo in general that involves some relationship at all.
> 
> It's as if you are saying that Justin Bieber is a tool and then asking Mayweahter to be his bag boy.
> 
> You must be a Civil Engineer.


I didn't know it was possible to read so little from so many words. I actually don't know what you're trying to say to me. Economy? I didn't mention anything about efficiency or value. Neither did I criticize my ideas... or really put forward any beyond facetiousness. And the Justin Bieber/Mayweather analogy is far out of left field, holding not even a tangential relation to what was said (plus, it's confusing in terms of my role in the analogy. Do I somehow hold sway over Bieber or Mayweather? Am I just an observer? Then how could I possibly ask? Bag boy?). Must we speak in metaphors and big words?

And Mechanical, actually. Good dig on the ol' boys in Civil, though, I got a laugh out of that one.

I make fun of the idea because so often will people come into the forum and say "hey guys, I mastered all of the functions, doesn't that make me special?", and this thread seems aimed towards a similar goal. You offered very little explanation in your original post, and it came across as an anecdote that essentially says "Nanana, told you so." You're not presenting a theory, you're not explaining why this is relevant or valid, you're just telling us why you aren't a part of our system, mannnnn. The responses that follow are just telling us all why we're close-minded for trying to preserve any usefulness or validity on the part of the model.

See also, the oft-referenced: What if I told you, I developed the shadow functions? This stuff comes up a lot.

Anyway, I'm not here to tell you that you or your psychologist are totally wrong. It's just that the way you initially presented it didn't really say anything and it gave very little room for discussion. I'd agree that you have to be influenced by all 8 cognitive processes. I'm certainly skeptical that you possess some "uncommon psychological dimension" or whatever. MBTI will of course fail to fully encapsulate anyone's personality, as it is a very simplistic descriptive model that gets by with a decent amount of explanatory power. I just don't think it's particularly valuable to start claiming exceptions to the model, within the model itself. However, though it may not seem like it, I am willing to actually hear the countering position.

Your move, or something. This isn't a competition to me, so I don't know why I said that.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

@RoSoDude

I now think this would be a good thread for people to analyze when trying to see how an INFP and an INTP react to someone being rude to them.


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

CourtneyJD said:


> @_RoSoDude_
> 
> I now think this would be a good thread for people to analyze when trying to see how an INFP and an INTP react to someone being rude to them.


The funny part is that in these scenarios I want to be even more of a jerk than I probably came across as, but I know that'd be rude, inappropriate, and against the rules. Also stooping to that level would make me feel bad. Also I take pleasure in being cleverly rather than brashly insulting.

But no matter how I suppress it, I'm still an asshole. Oops.


----------



## skyrimorchestra (Jul 23, 2014)

OberonHuxley said:


> For example, when Jung was around there were certain things he may have added such as the use of a fractalized form instead of a discrete structure..


Did anyone catch this? Because _this_, ladies and gentleman, is _science_.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

RoSoDude said:


> The funny part is that in these scenarios I want to be even more of a jerk than I probably came across as, but I know that'd be rude, inappropriate, and against the rules. Also stooping to that level would make me feel bad. Also I take pleasure in being cleverly rather than brashly insulting.
> 
> But no matter how I suppress it, I'm still an asshole. Oops.


Naw you weren't an asshole. I was very defensive, as to be expected.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

skyrimorchestra said:


> Did anyone catch this? Because _this_, ladies and gentleman, is _science_.



Yes...I would go more into the nature of how all things are really fractals but then it would give away my reassessment of personality theory. 

The point is we are not discrete structures caught between continuum of opposites. This was a common model of thought but in order for there to be a continuum, mathematically speaking, there must also be something upon which the continuum lies like a fulcrum, or a variable that fractilizes all functions of continuum nature. String theory for example is an example of fractilization.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

justforthespark said:


> You sound like an Ni user to me. I'm not seeing all of the functions coming out in your examples. Also, to echo the question several other people have asked, what kind of psychologist uses MBTI as a serious form of assessment?
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't very solid concrete examples. It sounds like you're saying "I said smart things when I was young and I have intense dreams now; I use all the functions." I'm sure that's not what you mean. Can you extrapolate a little bit more for us?


Yes...When I go through a ritual of about 10-20 varied skills, all of them severely independent of each other, I am completed. Each of these skills is highly differentiated and relies on certain cognitive functions more than the others....this is sort of like a polymath except instead of just doing lots of intellectual things I do things across the spectrum of the entire human range.

Ballet, Boxing, Advanced mathematics, Philosophy, Agility drills, music on several different instruments, composition of music, spontaneous creation after learning a formal set of rules, extrapolation on possible outcomes, having advanced business certifications which I don't wish to go into, being able to learn languages at a rapid rate, programming in several languages, being both extroverted and introverted better than most who are only one or the other etc....I'd go more into it but it would sound braggadocios and so suffice it to say that I am simply saying that the range of my abilities is beyond the average human in a bad way where if I do not perform a certain long laundry list of skills I have intense dreams with 10-200 figures in them on a regular basis.

Suffice it to say this is a course though because I move through the day and I do not usually rest or watch t.v. or partake in the normal field of recreation as when I do it feels like I am not myself....I am not exercising the added dimension...not the shadow functions per say but the added dimensions in complete and total differentiation.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> Does this mean you are the Divergent, the chosen one or the new Avatar?



It means that Zeus is my father...and mother too.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

OberonHuxley said:


> It means that Zeus is my father...and mother too.


Which in turn means that Zeus had a threesome acting both submissive and dominant. How am I not surprised? That guy has some issues

Anyway, I am sorry about your condition. I don't know if you have already done this, but I would advice you to get a second opinion from another therapist who may have a less fantastical claim. If your case is very complex it is smart to look at it from many different view-points anyway. Maybe there is something else wrong and that is simply distorting your functional phenomenology making it seem like you have no preferences. Maybe something else. If anything I doubt that Jungian psychology is the best tool for your case.


----------



## -Alexandra- (Feb 24, 2014)

OberonHuxley said:


> Ballet, Boxing, Advanced mathematics, Philosophy, Agility drills, music on several different instruments, composition of music, spontaneous creation after learning a formal set of rules, extrapolation on possible outcomes, having advanced business certifications which I don't wish to go into, being able to learn languages at a rapid rate, programming in several languages, being both extroverted and introverted better than most who are only one or the other etc....


This sounds like self-development.


I don't take the theory as a gospel. According to it, people _may be_ divided into types, and the personality of any human _can be_ explained by functions. 
Our brains are far more complex than just eight functions.


----------



## skyrimorchestra (Jul 23, 2014)

OberonHuxley said:


> Yes...I would go more into the nature of how all things are really fractals but then it would give away my reassessment of personality theory.
> 
> The point is we are not discrete structures caught between continuum of opposites. This was a common model of thought but in order for there to be a continuum, mathematically speaking, there must also be something upon which the continuum lies like a fulcrum, or a variable that fractilizes all functions of continuum nature. String theory for example is an example of fractilization.


Uh huh. That must be exciting for you.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

skyrimorchestra said:


> Uh huh. That must be exciting for you.



"Fair lady, it doth give me the shivers....." (in the voice of any landed gentry from Pride and Prejudice.)


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

vanilla ice-cream is my favorite C:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

OberonHuxley said:


> Yes...I would go more into the nature of how all things are really fractals but then it would give away my reassessment of personality theory.
> 
> The point is we are not discrete structures caught between continuum of opposites. This was a common model of thought but in order for there to be a continuum, mathematically speaking, there must also be something upon which the continuum lies like a fulcrum, or a variable that fractilizes all functions of continuum nature. String theory for example is an example of fractilization.


Reminds me of Ken Wilber's Integral Operating System.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

OberonHuxley said:


> He basically said the mbti wasn't necessarily a true paradigm but a useful hieristic for understanding Jung. He is a jungian so he doesn't ascribe to mbti but does heavily rely on the theory of cognitive functions.
> 
> Bravo, bravo responses...


You mean 'heuristic'? 

If your dude was Jungian, he'd say that anyone who uses 'all 8 functions' is a normal person.. because Jung thought that most people are relatively undifferentiated... and I read this as applying both to which functions are conscious and unconscious... and also to differentiation within the function itself, that is... that a Ti would not have thoroughly scoured their Thinking of the Objective element. 

I personally think that most people are differentiated to some extent, but agree that for those who are more vague in type, that lack of stark differentiation is the answer. Usually, though, the functions are still clear enough to point out.... it is just that grouping them into the type is more awkward because the clear distinct types don't apply as well.. and it more nebulous in general. It is thus not wise to force said people into such a description. 



Schweeeeks said:


> Doesn't Jung himself suggest we have preferences?
> An undifferentiated person uses all cognitive functions equally and _indiscriminately_.
> 
> The more differentiated you become, the more you start to narrow your lens. He seemed to take whole letters into consideration and dwindled when you get lower. For example, someone strong in Intuition is both Ne and Ni (even though they may fit the archetype of one or the other better). However they may be poor in Sensing and therefore generally stick with either Si or Se as a tool for navigating that area.
> ...


It does seem shallow. As to Jung, I am not sure whether he thought that someone could have Intuition in consciousness without it being in a certain Attitude. I don't think so. 




OberonHuxley said:


> Jung alluded to the possibility that the four elements (8 if you negate for extrovert and introvert) could be assembled in numerous ways.
> 
> For example, Leonardo Davinci probably used more than four functions with great ease. It is thought from studying polymaths that they have access to deeper degrees of the functions....this would of course say that mbti is quite wrong, but it wouldn't necessarily make it obsolete or useless.
> 
> ...


Here is where I realized you were trying to show that you are an Ubermensch. That you are like Neo from the Matrix or whatever, would become more clear in later posts, but at least we are finally out with it.

No, you are not a case of FUNCTIONS UNLEASHED. You are probably just clouding it up with ego... or with manic delusion. 

Do you ever have burnouts? Like, 'down' periods where you are suicidal or inert? Or is it always go go go?



CourtneyJD said:


> @_RoSoDude_
> 
> I now think this would be a good thread for people to analyze when trying to see how an INFP and an INTP react to someone being rude to them.


INFPs don't deal well with criticism at all, and usually have no patience for it. They will say something snarky and check out. All the more if someone is being rude. 

INTPs thrive on criticism, but can get quite ruffled by rudeness, and will likely be very verbose about it.. like, 'you are quite rude sir' or will generally get after them about it. In an Fe sort of way. 

Basically it is a question of Fi vs Fe. Fi turns off and turns away... Fe appeals to etiquette and social mores. 



OberonHuxley said:


> Yes...When I go through a ritual of about 10-20 varied skills, all of them severely independent of each other, I am completed. Each of these skills is highly differentiated and relies on certain cognitive functions more than the others....this is sort of like a polymath except instead of just doing lots of intellectual things I do things across the spectrum of the entire human range.
> 
> Ballet, Boxing, Advanced mathematics, Philosophy, Agility drills, music on several different instruments, composition of music, spontaneous creation after learning a formal set of rules, extrapolation on possible outcomes, having advanced business certifications which I don't wish to go into, being able to learn languages at a rapid rate, programming in several languages, being both extroverted and introverted better than most who are only one or the other etc....I'd go more into it but it would sound braggadocios and so suffice it to say that I am simply saying that the range of my abilities is beyond the average human in a bad way where if I do not perform a certain long laundry list of skills I have intense dreams with 10-200 figures in them on a regular basis.
> 
> Suffice it to say this is a course though because I move through the day and I do not usually rest or watch t.v. or partake in the normal field of recreation as when I do it feels like I am not myself....I am not exercising the added dimension...not the shadow functions per say but the added dimensions in complete and total differentiation.


This is not the power of the functions... it is mania. It's clearly mania, right? I mean, definitionally? 

Grandiose self-perception, crazy dreams, insomnia, high energy level, jumping from thing to thing, resistance to questioning or 'raining on your parade'. I have to ask again, is there a come-down? Is it 8 years of this without any consequence? No hiccups? No crashes? No 'I tried to kill myself once but that was an anomaly and I am fine now'? 

Much of this stinks of trying to make what you are experiencing not a problem. I am not Manic, I am Limitless; stop questioning this. 

---

I don't know, just throwing that out there to see if it sticks. I am not a professional psychologist by a long shot.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

To leap in on some ideas some posts back, I don't think anyone is claiming that Jung's model is the only model or the "most correct model."

Models are like perspectives, they're just a way to looking at things / setting them up to be explored and provide certain insights. 

When you look at a building from the front, you can't see what's in the back or the inside, for example; you have to change your perspective; but maybe you want to be focusing on the elements of the front. You also can think of the building in terms of its infrastructure, electrical writing, pluming, interior decorating, or whatever else; but typically you focus on one framework and see what can be gleaned from viewing it in that light.

Usually objects, people, concepts, and whatever can be explored from various angles. Light is both a particle and a wave (as another example). If JCF or MBTI or can't provide the kind of information to meet your needs of the time, there are other perspectives to choose from.

MBTI is just a tool. It doesn't mean the binary-opposite model is the most effective model in all situations or that other models might not even be better in some other ways, 




tangosthenes said:


> I can't believe no one has noticed that he said he went to a psychologist for 8 years and they didn't diagnose him with anything.


I noticed.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

arkigos said:


> You mean 'heuristic'?
> 
> If your dude was Jungian, he'd say that anyone who uses 'all 8 functions' is a normal person.. because Jung thought that most people are relatively undifferentiated... and I read this as applying both to which functions are conscious and unconscious... and also to differentiation within the function itself, that is... that a Ti would not have thoroughly scoured their Thinking of the Objective element.
> 
> ...


Totally misunderstood the point and came here to troll by calling me manic. If you can't address the situation without personal attacks then your point is as mute.

No offense but evidence of your lack of experience is abundant.

To answer your question though, no I am actually highly functioning person who is earns a hefty salary. The only hiccups is that I have a very weak love life which is reduced to a series of one night stands per year. I would definitely prefer a long term relationship but it's difficult especially when it's so easy to get laid.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

Jennywocky said:


> To leap in on some ideas some posts back, I don't think anyone is claiming that Jung's model is the only model or the "most correct model."
> 
> Models are like perspectives, they're just a way to looking at things / setting them up to be explored and provide certain insights.
> 
> ...


People don't see a psychologist simply because they have mental issues. There is dream analysis to improve your creative work among other things.

I find that the idea that someone does this or that kind of juvenile. The world is not discrete. It is a probabilistic wave of possibilities and collapsed wave functions. In other words...the world is grey.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Reminds me of Ken Wilber's Integral Operating System.



Dope.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

OberonHuxley said:


> Totally misunderstood the point and came here to troll by calling me manic. If you can't address the situation without personal attacks then your point is as mute.
> 
> No offense but evidence of your lack of experience is abundant.
> 
> To answer your question though, no I am actually highly functioning person who is earns a hefty salary. The only hiccups is that I have a very weak love life which is reduced to a series of one night stands per year. I would definitely prefer a long term relationship but it's difficult especially when it's so easy to get laid.


While this seems to be something of a personal attack... my post was nothing of the sort. It was an earnest effort to assess your situation and problem and offer help. Your interpretation and reaction is very interesting. 

So, what is the point of this thread, then? You asked for an answer and I gave you a 100% honest one. If you don't want that, then what do you want?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

OberonHuxley said:


> A psychologist and I have been seeing each other for almost 8 years. We have diagnosed me with nothing but have come to the realization that I must and need to use all 8 functions every day equally.


wow. such wisdom. much intelligence.

or, in other words...

duh, we all use all functions, we just have 4 preferred ones.

you can't equally use ALL functions. no matter how much of a genius you think you are.

oh, and what's with going to a psychologist for 8 years for apparantely nothing? There are people that will do what he/she does for free. They are called friends.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Schweeeeks said:


> Doesn't Jung himself suggest we have preferences?
> An undifferentiated person uses all cognitive functions equally and _indiscriminately_.


Also, if all your functions are undifferentiated, wouldn't that mean that all of them are unconscious. Such a person would have things _happening to them _all the time with little control over their life.

Maybe this therapist is one of those people who mix up "developing all your functions as much as you can" with "it's amazing to be undifferentiated because that means you are balanced."
I think the difference between undifferentiated and balanced is this:

Balanced: You develop a clear type first and then consciously try to be more comfortable with your non-preferred functions. I.e. you need the ego to integrate new things from of the unconscious in a 'controlled' way so as to counterbalance the self-isolating tendencies of the ego.

Undifferentiated: You never developed any of your functions in the first place, so you're a mess because you've never developed an ego.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

I concluded i must be one of these: xNFP, xxTP or xSFJ, to find out my "preference" is almost impossible as every detail means tons of possible combinations.
I give up becuz at the end this shit is a matter of what you prefer to be and not what you trully are.
There's no official proof.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

The-Overweighted-America said:


> I concluded i must be one of these: xNFP, xxTP or xSFJ, to find out my "preference" is almost impossible as every detail means tons of possible combinations.
> I give up becuz at the end this shit is a matter of what you prefer to be and not what you trully are.
> There's no official proof.



No doubt, most intelligent response here, and parallels the psychologists own theories, as well as mine.

As for the posts above regarding undifferentiated...all my functions are equally differentiated.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> wow. such wisdom. much intelligence.
> 
> or, in other words...
> 
> ...



Mou sheri! Is that you in the picture?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

OberonHuxley said:


> Mou sheri! Is that you in the picture?


Obviously not.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Ight. God, I know it's you.


----------

